
Dragonblood: Analysing WPA3's Dragonfly Handshake - 0x0
https://wpa3.mathyvanhoef.com/
======
TazeTSchnitzel
> Due to the severity of some of our (implementation-specific) attacks against
> EAP-pwd, we will briefly delay the release of the full details of the
> vulnerabilities that we discovered. Please use this short time window to
> update your devices, we plan to provide the full details in as little as a
> few hours.

Scary.

------
aasasd
Just wake me up when vulnerability names straight up resemble grindcore
titles.

